# 12.0:  cap Q to exit freebsd-update??



## johnblue (Dec 27, 2018)

Fresh install.  Ran `freebsd-update fetch` and got hung up in vi.

:/

Had to use a cap Q to exit:






I do not recollect any previous version getting hung up in vi .. is this new?


----------



## johnblue (Dec 27, 2018)

I just ran `freebsd-update` again and with no updates still had to use a cap Q to get out.

Would not let me use a `:q!`.

Strange ..


----------



## johnblue (Dec 27, 2018)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...n-update-ends-in-vi-editor.68862/#post-411329

*sigh*

Stop changing things.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 27, 2018)

In any case, it's always good habit to read the Release Notes.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2018)

Funny thing is, I didn't even notice the change. 

It's one of the first things I've always changed in .cshrc, ever since my first FreeBSD install almost 20 years ago. So for me this weird, "most shocking", almost "panic inducing", change in the way freebsd-update(8) acts never happened. It's always been like this for me, ever since freebsd-update(8) was first introduced.


----------

